# Sacramento to Portland, Maine



## DowneasterPassenger (Sep 21, 2009)

Is Sacramento to Portland, Maine considered to be 3 zones or 3 zones + 1 special route?

If the LSL is on time to BBY, you can catch the last Downeaster to Portland. But it doesn't show up as a guaranteed connection in the online system.

Thanks

SJR


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 21, 2009)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> Is Sacramento to Portland, Maine considered to be 3 zones or 3 zones + 1 special route?
> If the LSL is on time to BBY, you can catch the last Downeaster to Portland. But it doesn't show up as a guaranteed connection in the online system.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


It would be 3 zones I dont think you can book any trip and get the transfer to the downeaster online since it requires a non amtrak travel section.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 21, 2009)

It would be 3 zones. There are only 3 AGR reward zones (west, midwest and east). Do not consider the northeast zone or the special routes *UNLESS* your origination point and destination point are *BOTH* in the same region! (Example - Portland, Maine to Kelso, WA is more than 2,000 points - even though the stating point and ending point are on 1,000 point special routes.)

And yes, you can get from the LSL to the Downeaster on one award. It's just that AGR will not pay for the cab or subway. (That's why it's called "self transfer!)


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Sep 21, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I dont think you can book any trip and get the transfer to the downeaster online since it requires a non amtrak travel section.


Yes, you can book a trip from say, Philadelphia to Portland, Maine.

They give you an object that looks like a ticket, but is not a ticket. It is a reminder to take the dreaded "self-transfer". Someone said they do that so that the Downeaster looks like it's connected to the rest of the system in the reservation system.

I suppose they don't make it possible to book a LSL-->Downeaster connection because the LSL is late often enough, that it wouldn't be worth paying for the passengers who miss the Downeaster connection to spend the night in Boston.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 21, 2009)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> They give you an object that looks like a ticket, but is not a ticket. It is a reminder to take the dreaded "self-transfer". Someone said they do that so that the Downeaster looks like it's connected to the rest of the system in the reservation system.


That is correct, they issue a dummy ticket so that the system can understand that it's one long interconnected ride. Without it, you can't put the Downeaster on a reservation with any other train, since ARROW would reject it. So they created a place holder as it were, and they do indeed print out a ticket that is virtually useless, other than the reminder printed on it that one needs to self transfer.



SanJoaquinRider said:


> I suppose they don't make it possible to book a LSL-->Downeaster connection because the LSL is late often enough, that it wouldn't be worth paying for the passengers who miss the Downeaster connection to spend the night in Boston.


I'm sure that it's not a guaranteed connection, no surprise there with the LSL's track record in the past. Frankly at this point though they probably could and should open it up to people.

Regarding AGR awards, I'm not real sure what they might do. They can't do a same day connection, since Amtrak won't guarantee it, but there might be a chance that they'd let you overnight on your dime and catch a morning train much like someone on the Crescent can do in New Orleans to catch the Sunset.

No guarantees that they'll allow it as a single award, but it is possible.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Sep 21, 2009)

The self transfer reminds me of a couple of old Maine jokes:

Tourist: Does it matter which road I take to Madawaska?

Farmer: Not to me it don't.

Tourist: How do I get to Madawaska?

Farmer: You can't get theah from heah.


----------

